# How do I hear the media source audio playback?



## luzarius (Jan 14, 2017)

I used to be able to hear OBS playback the media source as I streamed it, but now it's just mute?

How do I hear the media source playback while it's playing & streaming?


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 14, 2017)

This will be possible in the next major release, 18.0.0.


----------



## Banyarola (Jan 15, 2017)

I hope it is dodge...It's very difficult to pick media files without being able to monitor them to see if they are the right file you are looking for.


----------



## Vinney K (Mar 21, 2017)

Still having this issue on v 18.0.1 (64bit, Windows 10 Pro). Is this issue thought to have been resolved, @dodgepong? Are you still having this issue @Banyarola?


----------



## Simes (Mar 21, 2017)

When you click the mixer cog, do you not see Audio Monitoring dropdowns by the sources?


----------



## Vinney K (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks @Simes! I hadn't found that setting yet!

Edit: For clarity, that did solve the problem for me.


----------



## Simes (Mar 24, 2017)

Awesome, glad it's sorted. :)


----------

